# Cable ControlTalk (Monster Solo)



## Witness89 (7 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Je pense que certains d'entre vous utilisent ce casque, donc voilà mon problème:

à peine 2 jours que je l'ai, mais un soucis provient du "connecteur à angle droit extra-plat" que l'on branche coté iPod et qui provoque (selon l'orientation de ce connecteur) des coupures de son sur l'écouteur gauche, voir des grésillements, bref il faut jouer avec le connecteur comme avec une antenne pour capter un son correct. 

Je ne sais pas si c'est un problème de serrage ou autre mais en apparence elle ne présente aucun défaut, en tout cas j'ai besoin de le changer.

Si des gens ici ont déjà connu cette mésaventure, n'hésitez pas à réagir...



dois-je m'adresser à ces coordonnées ? 

The Monster In France  
ALGAM MULTI MEDIA (PRO MI)
2 RUE DE MILAN, PARC D'ACTIVITES DES PETITES LANDES, 
THOUARE CEDEX, 44484
Phone: +00 33 (0) 2.40.18.37.20 



et si oui voudront-ils me l'échanger (j'ai mis des billes pour ce casque quand même)


Merci d'avance


----------



## arrakiss (10 Juin 2010)

Si tu l'a acheté sur l'apple store, ils échangent facilement à la moindre merde.

Sinon essaye de contacter le TEL de l'enseigne ou tu l'a acheté.


----------



## danascully (10 Septembre 2010)

C'est fou, il m'arrive EXACTEMENT la même chose. J'ai cherché sur le net s'il existait une solution pour y remédier mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

J'ai acheté mon Monster Beat Solo ya deux mois et le son ne sort pratiquement plus du côté gauche. C'est incroyable quand même pourtant j'en ai pris soin parce-que c'est un bijou ce casque. 

J'ai vraiment besoin d'un autre cable, est-ce qu'éventuellement Apple en vendrait? Je ne pas acheté mon casque chez Apple par-contre mais il doit exister une alternative à ce problème quand même!?!!!!!


----------



## michaelmi (28 Octobre 2010)

Des nouvelles de problème ?


----------

